# Walking, Calorie Counting & Snacks



## Icey (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi,

Just looking for opinions really.

I'm counting those calories and have reduced portions radically, and also am following low calorie recipes at meal times and cut bread out of lunch times.

Will this and a combination of walking between 1 to 3 miles a day be adequate to start me off on the right path?

Also, if anyone has any ideas for snacks other that fruit I'd appreciate it.

Thanks in advance,

Icey


----------



## Annette (Apr 10, 2013)

Icey said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone has any ideas for snacks other that fruit I'd appreciate it.
> ...



Snacks: depends on your taste, but how about celery sticks? Or a handful of button mushrooms and cherry tomatoes? For a slightly higher carb amount - rice cakes - with a smear of tomato puree on to make them less dry (you could add marg, but that really defeats the object, doesnt it?) or maybe oatcakes (ditto). Or a fat free yoghurt if you're craving something sweeter.


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 10, 2013)

Icey said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just looking for opinions really.
> 
> ...



Hi Icey, cutting your food intake and increasing your activity levels will certainly have a positive effect on your weight and therefore your BG. 

There are a couple of fairly recent threads on snacks in the food/carbs forum, but beware of some of the high fat suggestions by people who are more concerned with carb levels than calorie counts.  There isn't a simple solution that fits everyone at the same time.

Personally, I simply don't have the willpower to do it on my own.  I have found the group support and flexible, easy-to-follow eating plans offered by Slimming World work for me (5? stone lost in a year).  Others swear by Weightwatchers, Rosemary Conley, etc.  

Good luck with whatever approach you take.


----------

